# Lee System of Physical Culture (TaiChi)



## Dragonboy (Jun 13, 2012)

I came across an advert in the Irish Fighter magazine.  It's the most recent one (Issue 2 -2012).

Says:



> Lee Famly System of Chinese Physical Culture (and a logo for the International Taoist Society).
> 
> for  Fitness|Health|Self Defense
> 
> Classes in Dublin City centre. and a contact number: (01) 855 7699



_My question is, does anyone know people who trains in this system?_ 
See here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee-style_t'ai_chi_ch'uan
And there other links online of its purported lineage/roots.
Originally when I saw the ad I thought it might have something to do with the southern family/Shaolin derived Lee-Ka Kuen. But guess I was wrong. I really want to know if there are people out there still practicing the Lee family style, or is it just something found in remnants in Choy Li Fut, Fut (Buddha)-gar and Bak Mei in a basic form?  

My father (he practiced Bak Mei in his youth) once said to me a lot of the Lees start with their family style before progressing to another style like Bak Mei.  Lee-gar was good for street fighting, but not so much good as kung fu. I think he meant it wasn't really much good to be used against another trained kung fu practitioner, but good in civil defense against the common ruffian.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 13, 2012)

I do not see anything online that says International Taoist society. I do get International Taoist Tai chi society which is well...:boing1:

  Best thing to do is call and ask them. The Lee style isn't as popular as the other family styles and if it were me going to someone claiming it I would really do my research on it because it is a little obscure than say Yang or Chen.


----------

